# Another with an unsupportive husband :(



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

2003 had ICSI funded via NHS . Now 40yrs old and just had ICSI with DH taking a loan to fund treatment. This ICSI proceedure was done in December 2012. My  DH was  nice at first utilll BFN. he is blaming me about being in debt and has said hurrible words like - he's got it bad than me going through all those treatment cuz of the debt  despite the fluctuating mood and pain i am feeling each moment.

My inlaws has been evil towards me. Have no support as fmily are abroad just my husband and his parent knew about the treatment.  My mother inlaw  have came to my home and created an argument on my first morning return to work after failed ICSI.

He has been horrible and i am lost cuz got 8 yrs old daughter and no where to go


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello, didn't want to read and run  

So sorry to hear about your difficult situation, treatment is emotionally challenging as it is, without this added stress.  Do you think your DH would consider going to counselling with you?  Does your clinic offer sessions?  My DH can be unsupportive at times, but in a different way, so I do understand some of your stress and upset.  I really hope you're able to sort things out when things have calmed down a bit, I suspect things are still a bit raw for you both at the moment


----------

